# Help sourcing hardware for headless build!



## TankJon666 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Guys!

I have decided that my next build is gonna be a headless 7 string tele style ..possibly multiscale too!

I'm sourcing parts at the moment! Wood, pickups etc... is no problem but I can't seem to find any suppliers of bridges, nuts, etc.. for headless guitars. 

Can anyone help? I don't mind importing from USA but would prefer to by in the UK or Europe.

Thanks!


----------



## xeonblade (Jul 7, 2012)

Strandberg Guitarworks » Pricing/Ordering

ABM 3801b Single Headless Bridge - Thomann UK Cyberstore

Strandberg Guitarworks » Pricing/Ordering

JCUSTOM FX-BRIDGE | eBay

Strandberg is the best if you can afford it.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks dude!

Yeah I did find the Strandberg stuff ...would love to use one of them but yeah the price is a bit high for me ..especially for my 2nd build. Don't wanna go crazy money with hardware till I'm more experienced.
I think those ones on Thomann are likely the ones I will go for.

...I think finding a 7 string headpiece is gonna be tricky!

Might have to ditch 7 strings and go for a baritone 6 

EDIT: After rough pricing this plan has been shelved for the time being  NEED MOAR MONEEZZZ


----------



## xeonblade (Jul 7, 2012)

ABM 3801b Single Headless Bridge - Thomann UK Cyberstore

And I could design a headpiece for you if you still want it.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 7, 2012)

xeonblade said:


> ABM 3801b Single Headless Bridge - Thomann UK Cyberstore
> 
> And I could design a headpiece for you if you still want it.



Yeah that would be awesome. Do you make them too? A price would be great. Thanks.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 7, 2012)

Isn't Strandberg still not selling any hardware? That J custom one doesn't look too bad.


----------



## xeonblade (Jul 7, 2012)

TankJon666 said:


> Yeah that would be awesome. Do you make them too? A price would be great. Thanks.



I don't own machines for metalworking but I could make a design in Google SketchUp. Something like this. (1:1 model, 0.1mm accuracy)


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thats pretty cool. I have used Sketchup in the past but felt it was a bit of a "toy" because I was used to 3DS Max and Cheetah3D but I've heard that on Sketchup getting ideas down is shed loads quicker.

Also, I realised I don't actually need to have or make a metal headpiece. I can extend the neck a few inches further and use string-through ferrules or similar instead. Like this... although at the other end its got the individual headless bridge pieces so how they anchor the strings at the "headstock" end I don't know. Anyone?






So its back on


----------



## xeonblade (Jul 8, 2012)

Can't be done. How would u attach the strings on other end? If you use double ball end strings you can't pull them thru





You need some headpiece for top so it can stop the string from moving.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 8, 2012)

^ That isn't true. You'd just need a locking mechanism or the like at the bridge instead of the headpiece. He could easily use a TOM style bridge and the individual Steinberger gearless tuners at the body. Or he could make his own bridge that clamps the strings.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 8, 2012)

xeonblade said:


> Can't be done. How would u attach the strings on other end? If you use double ball end strings you can't pull them thru
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that too! But the bass that this belongs too has the individual headless bridge pieces at the other end! Its a Watson Watson Guitars - hand built custom guitars and basses 
Nice stuff actually but annoyingly the site has no info on how or what he has done here.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 8, 2012)

here it is..

I see how its done now! Looks like even more faff to be honest as these are custom made string retainers inserted into the neck.

http://www.watsonguitars.net/08B024.htm


----------



## octatonic (Jul 8, 2012)

I emailed ABM about headless hardware last week.
They will build 7 and 8 string sets to order.
Takes 10 weeks.

I can dig out the email if anyone wants a copy of it.

Edit: Here you go



> Dear James,
> 
> we are able to offer a 7- or 8-string system based upon our model #3800/#7080.
> It consists of a 7-string tuner, bridge and the headpiece.
> ...


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 8, 2012)

octatonic said:


> I emailed ABM about headless hardware last week.
> They will build 7 and 8 string sets to order.
> Takes 10 weeks.
> 
> ...



You sir are amazing! Thank you.


----------



## octatonic (Jul 8, 2012)

No worries, just passing it along.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 8, 2012)

Out of interest you didn't happen to look into where you can get double ball end 7 string sets? Just been looking. The heaviest I have been able to find is a 12-50 set with an added 9.


----------



## octatonic (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm afraid not.

My headless Forshage uses double-ball and regular strings so I tend to use the regular.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 9, 2012)

Hipshot is doing headless soon. It should be a lot cheaper than abm..


----------



## celticelk (Jul 9, 2012)

TankJon666 said:


> Out of interest you didn't happen to look into where you can get double ball end 7 string sets? Just been looking. The heaviest I have been able to find is a 12-50 set with an added 9.



Doesn't the ABM hardware use standard strings?


----------



## octatonic (Jul 21, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Doesn't the ABM hardware use standard strings?



You can use both.


----------



## HighPotency (Jul 21, 2012)

Ola just put hardware back up for sale (fixed bridges only).

2800 SEK for a 7 string bridge, and 160 SEK to ship to the UK.

Comes to about 275 GBP.


----------



## octatonic (Jul 23, 2012)

Good news.

I am waiting for a 7 string trem to come back on for sale.


----------



## Omzig (Aug 12, 2012)

HighPotency said:


> Ola just put hardware back up for sale (fixed bridges only).
> 
> 2800 SEK for a 7 string bridge, and 160 SEK to ship to the UK.
> 
> Comes to about 275 GBP.



Till you stick UK VAT (value added tax Added by paypal at checkout) on it and it gets bumped to £367 

i was all set to order some of Ola's hardware till VAT rear'ed its ugly head.....

Ive been searching around for cheaper alternatives and came across 

Technology for Musicians: headless guitar bridges.

Look very nice & i found a 7 string tremolo of there's listed on an italian site for just 200 eur,so ive messaged them for a quote on a set of 7 tunners/locks (have a multiscale 27-25 planned) if they dont work out i'll go for the ABM 3801b singles on thomann and work something out for retainers

ABM are not as cool looking IMO but they work out at half the cost and thats money id rather throw at pups


----------

